# Chesterfield Township Mi car show.



## alleyyooper (Oct 1, 2017)

This show is held in a strip mall parking lot at Gratiot and 23 mile road. Gratiot is Michigan road M3 away from the city. 23 Mile road is really 23miles out side of Detroit. It was a mini Woodward dream cruise. So not only were there cars parked in the parking lot you could be entertained by setting up a lawn chair in the grass strip along rhe street and watching all the cars cruise by. You could also cruise the street 5 miles about south and see cars parked in other lots and about 6 miles north to also see them in other lots.

If we ever go to this show again we will not pay the fee (one of the highest for car shows) they charge people to show their car and be judged. Was very disorganized several of us felt. No drivers ticket drawing for door prizes, no drivers goodie bag, no dask plaques and when they announced they were going to announce the winner of the raffle you could hear many say what raffle, did you know they were having a raffle, where did you buy tickets, did you see any one selling tickets.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 1, 2017)

Sign across the 5 lane street.







Full parking lots across the street







Our 1985 Buick LaSabre limited Collectors Edition.







The neighbor's 1964 Buick LaSabre. some big changes in 21 years. It was for sale for a mear 18,000.







Here it is in the lowered condition, equiped with air suspension.








One of thos boat cars, had weeds hanging from the under carrage. I asked if he took it for a swim before he get there. Said no they had went fishing rthe evening before though.









A nice green street rod.








 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 1, 2017)

Georgia State tropper Mustang police car.







Dodge pick up.







I liked the paint job on this street rod.






Basic stock 1955 Ford 2dr.







Their all GTO's never a Tempest LOL.






Dodge 340 Dart.






Dodge Challanger rag top.I really like the color too.







. Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 1, 2017)

Old stake truck.






Every hear of this one?












Old pick up







Chevy Rug rat hauler.








Street rod. very nice one.







A 40 in progress.







 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 3, 2017)

Lot of work went into this custom street rod.








I have always lover the roof line of the dodges and this Plymouth back in the day.








Nicely restored.








A nice race goat.








Early Chevy nova rag top.









A orginal Olds.










1965 Chevy 2 dr. ht.









 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 3, 2017)

Chrysler Rag top







Nice 66 Mustang.







Pink T bird, Lady owned and driven.







Another orginal car.







Orginal 1947 Ford.







1956 Packard.







A three wheels whacya call it








. Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 3, 2017)

1960 Buick LaSabre rag top, what a boat.








Even has Buick logos on the floor mats, also some one installed seat belts.








Seems like we see a lot of Buick Grand Nationals. Some I am sure are fakes how ever. this may be one with all the money spent on it. there were no body badges either.














AMC Sprint.
Alum. Bumpers front and rear under hood mirrors have magnets glued to the rear so they stick to the hood.







Another goat.







Orginal Olds.






 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 3, 2017)

Cuda. with snake pit.













Wifie liked this T top vette.








Chevey II 2dr. ht. 







Chevy rag top.







Early Buick complete with Rocket launcher bumpers, LOL.








A car show would not be complete with out a rat rod.







 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 3, 2017)

Pick up street rod.













1957 Ford retractable hard top. There were two (twins) of these at this show.







Street rod.







VW camper bus.








Beautiful Vette.








Street rod tub.







 Al


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Oct 7, 2017)

Thanks for sharing all the pics.


----------

